# Consequences of Poor Digestion--Free Radicals



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

http://www.revolutionhealth.com/conditions...tion?msc=A625985. Challenges to the immune system: Free radicalsThe chronic overwork of the liver's detoxification mechanisms, caused by hyperpermeability, sets in motion a series of stresses. The first of these is the increased production of toxic byproducts called free radicals, which have been identified as a major cause of cancer.The assault of free radicals, also referred to as oxidative stress, further overstimulates the liver, causing it to send out signals that can confuse the immune system. These signals may trigger inappropriate reactions in both the immune and neurological systems and cause inflammation.Increased stress on the liver can be caused by even minor but frequent GI complaints such as chronic constipation or an overgrowth of bacteria or yeast. This continual stress may ultimately compromise the liver's detoxification capacity. At the same time, free radicals with the potential to cause cellular damage could be generated in excessive amounts. Their effects are experienced throughout the body in cell membranes, connective tissue and genetic material. This oxidative stress can lead to serious chronic illnesses such as Alzheimer's disease, diabetes, *irritable bowel syndrome (IBS)* and Parkinson's disease.*****I have used a flavonoid complex to successfully treat my GERD and IBS for almost 10 years. I have always attributed that to it's circulatory benefits. Perhaps it relates more directly to the anti-oxidation it gives. (70% better than vitamin E in clinical testing.) Mark


----------

